# Polish for underfloor locker doors



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have always had a problem with trying to get some sort of shine on these alloy doors as they seem to go dull very quickly. Tried all sorts of polish and nothing worked.

Bought some Auto Balm from Bilt-Hamber for the bodywork and with the good results I thought I would just try it on the doors, didn't anticipate that it would do any good but I had a pleasant surprise.

You have to wash the section to be treated with 5ml of their shampoo in warm water, then rinse off, again with warm water and chamois dry.

Then you apply a tiny amount of the polish having thoroughly wetted and rung out the supplied applicator pad. Wait a few moments and then buff up. First application showed a little shine and after 3 applications the difference between treated and untreated panels was noticeable.

If you have a look at the technical detail of the product on their web page you will see that it is not a wax or silicone polish in the normal sense. Will be interested to see how it performs on the 3,000 odd mile round trip to Spain and if those flies come off easier than normal from the paintwork.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Javea

When I first saw the title I thought you'd had a problem with your locker doors whilst touring Poland :? - so I looked up the translation "podlogowego drzwi szafki" - now I've read the post I feel a bit of a pillock  :lol: :lol: - but if you ever have that problem in Poland, at least you know what the Polish is for 'underfloor locker doors' is :roll: , just don't ask me to pronounce the phrase.    

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice one!

Mike


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently potsed on the forum that I had used the same polish and was really pleasantly surprised by the finish. Best I have ever had.
Dave


----------

